# anybody smoke red snaper before



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

What would you do and how would you do it????:blink:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

What are you gonna do with it after it is smoked? It makes a difference in how long and what temp you are going to smoke it at.


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

I smoked half an AJ on Sunday right when I got home from a good trip... made some smoked fish spread, its awesome... 

Don't usually smoke snapper though, depending on how thick your fillets are it shouldn't take very long.. maybe 45 mins max.. it could get dry really quickly after that.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Just thinking of something diff to cook on my egg and had some snaper in fridge caught sunday allways fry it up.... never smoked fish before.. ate some mullet before and i know it has more oil in it and skin on it but just a thought, kinda like a brain fart you know.. made a some smoked chickens the other day after soken in salt water over night turned out best i ever ate.... Left overs made awsome smoked chiken salad....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If the fillets are about 3/4" thick 200 degrees for two hours. I will say that Snapper are a dry fish to smoke. For dip there fine but to eat the smoked fish. Mullet, Mackerel Blue fish in that order at least for me anyway. The oily fish are better.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fish takes smoke really well. I prefer to cold smoke all of the fish so that it does not dry out while taking in max smoke. So, if you have the ability I usually keep the temp at about 100 and smoke it for about an hour. Then I take it off and cook it either on the grill or the oven depending on the recipe I am using.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, mike,
like everybody says, if you want to smoke fish it has to be oily to cook it at high temp or slow, low cook it if the fish is not oily.
ars, trig, grouper, etc is great with this recipe if you like broiled fish:

*Broiled Grouper Parmesan *

*Ingredients*

2 pounds fresh grouper fillets
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup butter, softened
3 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 dash hot pepper sauce (e.g. Louisiana hot sauce)
salt and pepper to taste (substitute with Creole seasoning for extra spicey)
*Directions*

Preheat the oven's broiler. 
Place the grouper fillets on a greased baking tray. Brush them with lemon juice. In a small bowl, stir together the Parmesan cheese, butter, mayonnaise, hot pepper sauce, salt and pepper. Set aside. 
Broil the fillets for 4 to 6 minutes, until they can be flaked with a fork. Remove from the oven and spread the cheese mixture on top of fillets. 
Return to the broiler for an additional 30 seconds, or until the topping is browned and bubbly


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You guys that get to go fishing make me HUngry!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 Thanks for the recipe, that sounds terrrriiiiiific!!!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't smoke Snapper. Seems a waste of Snapper + You really want a oily fish for smoking.

I'd marinate it with some Vadilla [sp?] Onion dressing and cook it on the grill.

Spinkle a little Old Bay on it before it goes on the grill.

By the way....If you have cooked a bunch of steak before and it's still stuck to the grill....leave it there it adds a different flavoring to the fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

....If you have cooked a bunch of steak before and it's still stuck to the grill....leave it there it adds a different flavoring to the fish

Yea Bobby, thats what they say about fish slime on your beer!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck i got old steak and ribs n chicken left on there, that outa do it just fine... I just gotta remember to splash a little beer on it though....


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*tweek this to your flavor*

Heres one I use on my egg.Soak ceder planks over night in water. Marinate fish for about 2 hours in fresh chopped celantro,sesame oil and lime juice Slow simmer a can of coke,ginger, butter,garlic, ground mustard,fresh chopped celantro and some S&P till its smooth and medium thick. Butter one side of your fish put that side face down on a ceder plank coat with the above glaze and grill at 4-425 untill fish is no longer opaque,Let fish rest 15 min. before eating. I keep a spray bottle on hand just in case my planks get alittle hot. If you prefer cook low and slow but keep the lid down and mind the fish temp. I enjoy serving this with a pico de gallo of finely chopped red onion, tomato,celantro, avocado and a limes juice. You can frisk it up by adding a Pablano w/ adobo to the glaze. You can also soft taco it with tortilla and a zippy horsradish sour cream lime dressing using sliced purple cabbage as lettuce. Taste as you go tweek it to your style! ITs GREAT FOR chicken too!


----------

